# Grove City Monster?



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I recieved this pic today in a text message saying it was hit on the road on Jackson Pike near Borror Rd. Thats only a few miles from my house!! I know most of the pics I get via text message have many stories to go along with them. Anyone have any factual information on this one?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes that is not true. That deer was actually shot by a Amish down in Kentucky in either 2006 or 2007


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have trail cam pics of a 15 point from last season that looks very similar to this deer. The only real difference is this is obviously bigger and theres a drop tine. I havnt seen the buck since the first week of Nov 2010. Id love to know the facts of this deer and see if its the same one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I figured it was something like that. You have a link to a story I can read? If thats true, the similarities to the pics I have are unreal


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Love these pics! i got a picture text a few weeks ago of that buck and it
stated that it was a road kill in c-bus... lol I herd that an old ladie in peninsula took that buck with a shovel!!!! j/k any rate nice buck!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Lol, I get them all the time and the story that comes with them never turns out to be the right one. I guess its safe to say this isnt the buck I have trail cam pics of then.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

www.northamericanwhitetail.com/.../ ... 
It's called the Pennyrile buck. If you google that you will find out alot more but there is some info on the website that I posted


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

My ups driver sent me the same text and said it was hit by a car in grove city, wish it would have run by my stand in grove city.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

huntindoggie22 said:


> www.northamericanwhitetail.com/.../ ...
> It's called the Pennyrile buck. If you google that you will find out alot more but there is some info on the website that I posted


Thanks for the link. I feel better now knowing my buck may still be alive!!

The pic I posted definately dont do that deer justice, the mount looks twice as big!!


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a student at Grove City College in PA and have heard it was hit by a car on I-79 about 5 minutes from the school. Saw a picture message on a fellow hunters phone who I go to school with, actually heard someone say they knew the guy that found it? I've heard about 4 stories on here so far so who knows.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow obviously you did not read this whole thread before you commented


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

You are right I did not look at the link provided. Didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## BRN2HNT (Nov 17, 2011)

Check out this video on YouTube:









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

